# Floyd Mayweather, Conor McGregor Reportedly Close to Vegas Boxing Fight Deal



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Floyd Mayweather, Conor McGregor Reportedly Close to Vegas Boxing Fight Deal
> By Gianni Verschueren , Featured Columnist May 6, 2016
> 
> 
> ...



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national

I can't see this actually happening. C-Mac is under contract to the UFC so he would need permission first. Plus if this were strictly a boxing match Conor would get destroyed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

onip69 said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national
> 
> I can't see this actually happening. C-Mac is under contract to the UFC so he would need permission first. Plus if this were strictly a boxing match Conor would get destroyed.


Who knows what the rules are in UFC contracts regarding other sports? I'm pretty sure people don't need to ask permission to do Metamoris.

And for a slight bit of legitimacy, if you call this source legit, The Sun are reporting this.
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ge-of-agreeing-billion-dollar-mega-fight.html


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

No one is taking this seriously, are they?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

So when McGregor destroys him with ease... Nate Diaz is the P4P king of boxing?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> No one is taking this seriously, are they?


From some of the sources I'm seeing...it's actually pretty close. Of course Conor wouldn't stand a chance but if it could actually happen, it'd be INSANE.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd pay 100$ to see this.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Helwani is shooting it down. However, he's citing the pay and UFC contract as the reasons. UFC would probably agree to the fight as it could be the biggest PPV of all time and McGregor would have UFC's name everywhere, and really 7 million before PPV points would go up insanely.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah... as much fun as that would be.... I'm guessing it's another attempt (blatant lie) to keep his fan base interested

:laugh: accomplished.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> From some of the sources I'm seeing...it's actually pretty close. Of course Conor wouldn't stand a chance but if it could actually happen, it'd be INSANE.


What legit sources are reporting this? 

Every single article links back to The Sun's article. And zero legit sports sights are even mentioning it.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Got no interest in seeing a one sided boxing match, if Conor makes it out of the first, its because he's being toyed with.

Hope it doesn't happen.

If it were Floyd taking Conor on in an MMA fighter however....


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Got no interest in seeing a one sided boxing match, if Conor makes it out of the first, its because he's being toyed with.
> 
> Hope it doesn't happen.
> 
> If it were Floyd taking Conor on in an MMA fighter however....


He makes it out the first :laugh: 

Obviously Mayweather will go to town on McGregor, but you vastly overrate Mayweather's power, and vastly underrate McGregor's chin. 

Ill give McGregor a good 6-10 rounds before he succumbs to the constant clean counters... It would look like the Arturo Gatti fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Who knows what the rules are in UFC contracts regarding other sports? I'm pretty sure people don't need to ask permission to do Metamoris.
> 
> And for a slight bit of legitimacy, if you call this source legit, The Sun are reporting this.
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ge-of-agreeing-billion-dollar-mega-fight.html


Like how Anderson was just able to go and box Roy Jones Jr. Something he wanted for years.

Clyde, please don't be a doofus.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anderson was the greatest in the sport, but no one knew him. Wouldn't have done that good business and wouldn't have got UFC's name out there. McGregor Vs Mayweather would. Sources starting to stumble a bit now so I'd say it's likely not true.
@Joabbuac, nah man Mayweather likely has a twice as hard punch as anyone currently in MMA. It's just that much work on one aspect of your game, punching constantly. It'd be very easy to imagine May slipping a sloppy punch from McGregor as Conor won't be a fraction as technical with his hands than the likes of Berto (who had lower odds than Conor lmao) and putting Conor out quickly.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'd say it's likely not true.


Ya think?

Wow.

Again, don't be a doofus Clyde...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Ya think?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Again, don't be a doofus Clyde...


I don't see why it's so far-fetched.

Conor McGregor would get an incredible amount more money than he ever has, plus he loves his stats and records. We all know Conor would do anything for $$$.

Floyd Mayweather would get to top up his bank balance with an easy win, and also would get to beat Marciano's record.

The UFC would get over 4 million paying customers watching an MMA fighter fight, with their company name being mentioned at every turn.

The fight would likely break the records for PPV buys, that alone would probably be the just cause in allowing a 0-0 fighter to fight the P4P #1.

It is also Conor's title weight class in the UFC so we know he can make the weight.

While I doubt that it's real in this instance, I don't think the fight itself would be so impossible to have put together. The only pe


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't see why it's so far-fetched.
> 
> Conor McGregor would get an incredible amount more money than he ever has, plus he loves his stats and records. We all know Conor would do anything for $$$.
> 
> ...


A - The fight itself is a joke.
B - He is under UFC contract.
C - UFC doesn't co-promote.
D - With every Conner loss, both the UFC's & Conner's earning potential lessens.
E - The fight itself is a joke.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> A - The fight itself is a joke.
> B - He is under UFC contract.
> C - UFC doesn't co-promote.
> D - With every Conner loss, both the UFC's & Conner's earning potential lessens.
> E - The fight itself is a joke.


A - True. So?
B - Already covered that.
C - They wouldn't be co promoting.
D - Conner, that spelling couldn't get any worse. Anyways, I don't think Conor or the UFC lose out in a record breaking PPV boxing event.
E - True. So?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @Joabbuac, nah man Mayweather likely has a twice as hard punch as anyone currently in MMA. It's just that much work on one aspect of your game, punching constantly. It'd be very easy to imagine May slipping a sloppy punch from McGregor as Conor won't be a fraction as technical with his hands than the likes of Berto (who had lower odds than Conor lmao) and putting Conor out quickly.


Twice as hard... very doubtful, But he would be punching McGregor with boxing gloves, and... Mayweather pulls his punches a little more these days due to his fragile hands, it's never gonna happen... so we will never know who is right, but i think there is no way Mayweather does him in under 4.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't see why it's so far-fetched.
> 
> Conor McGregor would get an incredible amount more money than he ever has, plus he loves his stats and records. We all know Conor would do anything for $$$.
> 
> ...


No comment.

I change my mind, go ahead and continue to be a doofus.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Ill give McGregor a good 6-10 rounds before he succumbs to the constant clean counters... It would look like the Arturo Gatti fight.


McGregor doesn't even have gas for more than one round :thumb02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I heard this fight was signed.

But then called off when Conor didn't want to do any promotion.

Apparently Conor wanted to spend his whole time training for the fight and didn't think it was fair for another fighter to have an equal length training camp as what he has.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> McGregor doesn't even have gas for more than one round :thumb02:


I hope he shoots for another panic takedown...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Twice as hard... very doubtful, But he would be punching McGregor with boxing gloves, and... Mayweather pulls his punches a little more these days due to his fragile hands, it's never gonna happen... so we will never know who is right, but i think there is no way Mayweather does him in under 4.


You underrate a boxer's power. James Toney would likely have KOed Randy Couture with the first one - two he landed, and not long after that Toney couldn't even win Prizefighter.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You underrate a boxer's power. James Toney would likely have KOed Randy Couture with the first one - two he landed, and not long after that Toney couldn't even win Prizefighter.


I sort of agree with you that Mayweather would KO him if he wanted to.....not in the first but if they really stood and boxed he would within 3 rounds. 

But your comparisons are awful. James Toney had 4 oz gloves on and was a HW....albeit a short fat HW. This would be with boxing gloves and Conor isnt 55 years old and they are not HWs. So it really is t the same thing what so ever.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You underrate a boxer's power. James Toney would likely have KOed Randy Couture with the first one - two he landed, and not long after that Toney couldn't even win Prizefighter.


You are really going to tell me that i underrate a boxer's power?.... Ok. 

James Toney, wearing mma gloves... would have dusted off Couture with the first combo he threw, i agree, with boxing gloves... maybe the 4th combo he throws. 

But we are not talking about Toney and Couture...

Mayweather would stops McGregor, but it's by accumulation... over multiple rounds. 

This is not 1990's kickboxing Clyde.... MMA fighters can learn how to punch, they learn how to hit hard. You think the average 200lb boxer is hitting as hard as Antony Johnson? 

And for all these boxers gaining power because they "punching constantly" and that according to you, improves there power... why do we get so many featherfisted fighters? Paul Malignaggi has been punching bags for more than 20 years of his life... he should be icing fools by now right?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> You are really going to tell me that i underrate a boxer's power?.... Ok.
> 
> James Toney, wearing mma gloves... would have dusted off Couture with the first combo he threw, i agree, with boxing gloves... maybe the 4th combo he throws.
> 
> ...


That's why I didn't say Mayweather stops Conor with the first one two he throws.

MMA fighters can learn to punch. Absolutely. MMA fighters can learn to wrestle too. Stick Demetrious Johnson in against an Olympic wrestler and see what happens to him. Even GSP gets easily dominated by any Olympic wrestler in that format.

You're being a dick by deliberately picking something like "punching constantly". I obviously mean they train to punch, every single day. These guys punch for a living, it's the entire focus of everything they train. You think someone who might only hit pads and the heavybag once in a day is going to have the same knowledge of punching as a guy who spends his entire life in training it?

Paulie Malignaggi would likely KO someone like McGregor pretty handily too. It's their profession. You're also not just underrating the power difference, but the technique difference. These guys have some pretty nice technique...for MMA fighters. Mayweather's boxing skills make a guy like McGregor's boxing skills look like McGregor's would make mine look. These guys can't just wake up and say "I fight so that means I can also box high level". Mayweather would likely slip a punch and end the night, and it'd likely be early enough when he'd do it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I cant believe I more so agree with Clyde for once.

Mayweather wouldnt have to fight back and safe if he fought Conor. He wouldnt be jabbing off his back foot. 

But as soon as Conor got flat footed with his bad footwork Mayweather would just 1-2 him before Conor even saw it coming and he would go down. Would he get flatlined? Maybe not....but he wouldnt last 6-10 rounds like Jou says. He cant even go 6-10 rounds....


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

This would be the greatest fight ever. Seriously, because the build up with be beyond crazy. The smack talk and press conferences would be better then going to the movies. 

In the dream world that it would actually happen, I'm not sure Floyd would KO Conor too easily, at that weight, those gloves and flloyd with multiple hand injuries has said he doesn't throw punches to knock people out anymore. He'd probably just bust him up for 12 rounds. Wouldn't stop me having a punt on a Conor KO though. 

God it would be great to see that fight, all the Irish fans like rabid dogs in the stadium would be a site to behold! I can't imagine there is a contract loophole, but maybe just maybe there is a boxing loophole in the UFC contract. Both Nick and Rampage had talked about going into boxing, I'm not sure if they were both free agents at the time?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh God. Don is taking over as the doofus. 

The lead up would be dumb for anyone with a half a brain who realizes it is a lopsided freak fight.

Mayweather cant even talk. What would they say? Nothing about actual fighting since it is so lopsided.

Conor: i got millions!

May: i got more millons!

Conor: mma is real fighting!

May: mma is gay!

Don dont be a doofus.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Nice to see the UFC's ego is now getting in the way of fight of the millennium.

Bellator would have made this fight, but then again Bellator doesn't have a bunch selfhating fans.

All of you should be disgusted with yourselves.

The UFC needs to honor it's contracts derp dippy derp derp derp.

Conor should just say F you to the UFC I'm "retired" and box in Europe and then "unretire" in Russia to face Fedor then pay 2 mill to Ronda for the intergender match in Japan then fly to the moon on a golden eagle.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I have to give it to John. It must take a lot of determination and commitment to keep pretending Bellator is the better org these days.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Oh God. Don is taking over as the doofus.
> 
> The lead up would be dumb for anyone with a half a brain who realizes it is a lopsided freak fight.
> 
> ...


So suddenly Conor is gone from the best fight promoter in the sport to only able to come with 'I got millions'? Nate is not a talker and look how the two weeks before that fight turned out. Best promo and most exciting build up ever. Jose Aldo can't even speak the language and how did that promo turn out? Conor would insult Floyd from every angle known to man and Flloyd would have to come up with something or he would just look like an asshole. 

So what if its a lopsided freak fight, it would be great build up and great entertainment. You can stick to Cain and Travis and Hendricks and Gastelum if you want mumbling the same shit, I'll take the odd freak fight any time. Hasn't been one in years


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> So suddenly Conor is gone from the best fight promoter in the sport to only able to come with 'I got millions'? Nate is not a talker and look how the two weeks before that fight turned out. Best promo and most exciting build up ever. Jose Aldo can't even speak the language and how did that promo turn out? Conor would insult Floyd from every angle known to man and Flloyd would have to come up with something or he would just look like an asshole.
> 
> So what if its a lopsided freak fight, it would be great build up and great entertainment. You can stick to Cain and Travis and Hendricks and Gastelum if you want mumbling the same shit, I'll take the odd freak fight any time. Hasn't been one in years


Didnt say he isnt a good promoter. But in every focking promotion he has done he has had a basis to talk about. Being such a lopsided fight his words hold no weight about fighting. The whole point of his trash talk is to hear him tear down fighters and their skills and then see if he was right. What base fors he even stand on? He cant talk about his money. He cant talk about Mayweathers skills or what he is going to do to them. Maybe WWE fans would eat it up. But most trash talk is effective when at least half the fans believe what you are saying. 

Im not saying people wouldnt watch it. But the trash talk would be pointless. Hell he lost some of his mojo to talk about in a Nate rematch. What on earth would he say that would be entertaining? Pick on Mayweathers reading ability?

The fact we are even talking about this makes me feel like a doofus.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> He makes it out the first :laugh:
> 
> Obviously Mayweather will go to town on McGregor, but you vastly overrate Mayweather's power, and vastly underrate McGregor's chin.
> 
> Ill give McGregor a good 6-10 rounds before he succumbs to the constant clean counters... It would look like the Arturo Gatti fight.


He makes it out of the first if Floyd lets him.

Floyd could finish this fight at will.

You don't seriously think that Conor McGregor with his weak ass boxing skills could go 6 rounds with undefeated P4P No.1?

He got exposed and rocked with 1-2's from Nate Diaz, who is a good MMA boxer but nowhere near the level of Mayweather.

It would be an embarrassment if this fight were to ever happen. Thankfully it never will.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You're also not just underrating the power difference, but the technique difference.


You are theorizing... trying to come up with answers based on these theories. 

I have been punched in the face by world title contenders, british and commonwealth champions. The power difference varies fighter to fighter, some MMA fighters hit really hard, some boxers hit really hard... there is no huge gap. 

Learning the basic technique of a punch can be done by anyone, and sometimes very quickly, it is not the source of the knockout, its a bullet without a gun. 

Mayweather has been cleanly smashing people with counter's for his entire career, nobody has a good defense against Mayweather, and most people can last a good few rounds. 



jonnyg4508 said:


> I cant believe I more so agree with Clyde for once.
> 
> Mayweather wouldnt have to fight back and safe if he fought Conor. He wouldnt be jabbing off his back foot.
> 
> But as soon as Conor got flat footed with his bad footwork Mayweather would just 1-2 him before Conor even saw it coming and he would go down. Would he get flatlined? Maybe not....but he wouldnt last 6-10 rounds like Jou says. He cant even go 6-10 rounds....


You actually do agree with me, i said it would look like the Arturo Gatti fight. 

Watch it... 




Its a thing of beauty, everyone should see that atleast once, Mayweather at his offensive best. Not the same Mayweather we have today mind, but we have close enough for him to somewht emulate that.

Not sure he would be quite so aggressive, certainly early. Not sure how much he is going to be willing to risk the off chance of getting caught and losing his unbeaten record to an 0-0 fighter. 

I think it will take him about 3 rounds to truly start beating the shit out of McGregor.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I watched that fight live....

Yea depends how may wants to fight. But there is no reason to fight safe. Conor with 4oz gloves could even phase Nate with his brst lefts. Nate knew how to roll with a punch.....you dont think Mayweather would easily roll every punch?

You guys all lost credibility if you arent trolling. If Conor stood and boxed in the pocket Mayweather would KO him in 2 rounds if he wanted.

Conor was out on his feet from a 1-2 by Nate.

Come on......please tell me you guys are not serious

Gatti was the Dan Hendo....the Roy Nelson of boxing....


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I have to give it to John. It must take a lot of determination and commitment to keep pretending Bellator is the better org these days.


Does the UFC have you on retainer or something?

I understand you live in a socialist hellscape of Europe where freedom is a concept but here in Merica' we believe in a little something called freedom.

We believe in the freedom of allowing for a criminal and an ferener to try and give each other brain damage for 100 bucks a showing for our amusement.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@Joabbuac, you make it sound as though people do a couple of years and that's all the skills covered. These guys in MMA couldn't be boxing world champions after just a few years. They've have a better shot than a cross over boxer but the difference in training something so specifically for years and training everything is massive. I've seen kickboxing world champions hit pads pretty damn impressively. Those guys look like absolute amateurs compared to when I saw John Joe Nevin hitting the pads. The difference of being someone who uses his hands and boxing techniques 100%, and someone who has to train every aspect of their game in the same amount of time, is huge when it comes to purely boxing.
@John8204, lmao aye America definitely seems like the land of the free :laugh: Anyways, I don't know what it is with you. I'm going to assume that you're one of those guys who gets pretty pissed when the boss shouts at him, so when he's on the internet he turns into a badass anarchist who hates "the man". You're on here talking about evil UFC who pays nothing and does bad matchmaking...touting Bellator and their 2000/2000 contracts and Dada 5000 main events. There is no MMA organisation that is even a fraction close to being run as well as the UFC and everyone with at least half a brain can see that a mile away.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Clyde I was joking stupid.

Though I know you poles can't tell when something's funny without a whoopie cushin or a pie to the face.

Though I do find it amusing how everyone is so against a fight which if Conor wins would do more for MMA than the UFC ever did.

Conor loses eh so what Floyd's an undefeated boxer and an all-time great but if he wins...the sport gets put on the map.

But the UFC isn't for that.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @Joabbuac, you make it sound as though people do a couple of years and that's all the skills covered. These guys in MMA couldn't be boxing world champions after just a few years. They've have a better shot than a cross over boxer but the difference in training something so specifically for years and training everything is massive. I've seen kickboxing world champions hit pads pretty damn impressively. Those guys look like absolute amateurs compared to when I saw John Joe Nevin hitting the pads. The difference of being someone who uses his hands and boxing techniques 100%, and someone who has to train every aspect of their game in the same amount of time, is huge when it comes to purely boxing.



You can do a couple of years and get the techniques down, this is why people say boxing is 90% mental, a lot of people don't actually understand the saying... most boxers have good technique, being a good boxer takes a quick mind and the experience of sparring... its about finding openings, strategy, understanding distance (not just keeping it, but knowing when you are safe, when you are not, shot selection at different ranges) timing... 

Its sparring that makes a great boxer, not padwork, technique, bagwork... all of that keeps the tools sharp. Boxers are a lot sharper with there punches, crisp and snappy, with bigger gloves at that... but more powerful? Id like to see a study on it though...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> You can do a couple of years and get the techniques down, this is why people say boxing is 90% mental, a lot of people don't actually understand the saying... most boxers have good technique, being a good boxer takes a quick mind and the experience of sparring... its about finding openings, strategy, understanding distance (not just keeping it, but knowing when you are safe, when you are not, shot selection at different ranges) timing...
> 
> Its sparring that makes a great boxer, not padwork, technique, bagwork... all of that keeps the tools sharp. Boxers are a lot sharper with there punches, crisp and snappy, with bigger gloves at that... but more powerful? Id like to see a study on it though...


The people who say stuff like that also will never once mention that Tyson Fury is the world champion, because it completely conflicts with their romanticism.

It's a fight between athletes. Physicality is 100% of the sport. "Getting the techniques down" is not what Floyd Mayweather does. He doesn't just have the techniques down and happen to have the strongest mental game. He's developed his reactions, his flow and rhythm, his strategies, his speed, his strength, his everything through years and years of work. You seem to be assuming that anyone can just be the greatest boxer around since it only takes a few years to get your techniques down. Being one of the best in the world isn't that easy. It only takes a few weeks to drive a car, that doesn't mean you'll be battling for pole against Vettel at Silverstone in a couple of years.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The people who say stuff like that also will never once mention that Tyson Fury is the world champion, because it completely conflicts with their romanticism.
> 
> It's a fight between athletes. Physicality is 100% of the sport. "Getting the techniques down" is not what Floyd Mayweather does. He doesn't just have the techniques down and happen to have the strongest mental game. He's developed his reactions, his flow and rhythm, his strategies, his speed, his strength, his everything through years and years of work. You seem to be assuming that anyone can just be the greatest boxer around since it only takes a few years to get your techniques down. Being one of the best in the world isn't that easy. It only takes a few weeks to drive a car, that doesn't mean you'll be battling for pole against Vettel at Silverstone in a couple of years.


You're doing that thing where to tell people they are saying things they're not. 

*"Floyd Mayweather does. He doesn't just have the techniques down and happen to have the strongest mental game. He's developed his reactions, his flow and rhythm, his strategies, his speed, his strength, his everything through years and years of work."*

This is exactly what i am saying... but you felt the need to say it back to me, thanks for that. Where do you think "flow and rhythm" comes from though? Hitting bags? 

I am the one telling you boxing is not just about "Getting the techniques down" Like i said, thats the easy bit...

*"You seem to be assuming that anyone can just be the greatest boxer around since it only takes a few years to get your techniques down"*

I seem like i am saying that, by saying this. 

"Most boxers have good technique, being a good boxer takes a quick mind and the experience of sparring... its about finding openings, strategy, understanding distance (not just keeping it, but knowing when you are safe, when you are not, shot selection at different ranges) timing... "

All of that... takes more than a few years, i thought that would be obvious. 

We were talking about power... Power, can come very early to a boxer, so much so they negate to learn much else and go on to be very one dimensional. You don't need years of training to develop power... Mayweather has never developed that fight ending power, only time he has manage to seriously hurt somebody in the last 10 years was once by ring post and another on an unaware Victor Ortiz... 

He would stop McGregor, but it would never be an early one punch kind of stoppage. 

and Tyson Fury? What?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> You're doing that thing where to tell people they are saying things they're not.
> 
> *"Floyd Mayweather does. He doesn't just have the techniques down and happen to have the strongest mental game. He's developed his reactions, his flow and rhythm, his strategies, his speed, his strength, his everything through years and years of work."*
> 
> ...


Well we were talking about the ability to KO someone. That requires technique. You're putting someone in there with an iota of the technique against Floyd Mayweather. A guy like McGregor's boxing would be sloppy and open for a guy like Mayweather to land clean on. McGregor also wouldn't have the speed or defensive knowledge to do really anything to Floyd that he couldn't handle with his eyes closed.

You say he doesn't have KO power but that's just based on his style. He's not trying to look for anything. He's looking for his moment to land and get out of there, or his moment to slip and hit a counter. The difference would be that those moments against Pacquiao, Maidana, Canelo etc. happen soooooooo much less than they would against someone who isn't one of the best boxers on the planet. Practically everything Conor could throw would look like a massive gaping opportunity for the best boxer in the world.

If you're just talking pure power, it's not just as simple as "It only takes a few years to develop". Most people consider the reason Jose Aldo has the best leg kicks in the game to be his background in football. He spend years developing power into that aspect. If someone spends 20 years working on their punching power you can definitely expect them to hit harder than someone who's spent 5 years. Junior dos Santos is one of the most devastating boxers in the sport, but he probably doesn't survive 3 rounds against any of the top fighters at heavyweight in boxing. 

Also, obviously sparring is a huge aspect but you're mentioning this in response to me mentioning hitting pads. Just because sparring is big...doesn't mean they do all that other shite for the craic. Be it hitting the bag, hitting mits, speed ball, double end...they do all of this stuff for a reason.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Also, obviously sparring is a huge aspect but you're mentioning this in response to me mentioning hitting pads. Just because sparring is big...doesn't mean they do all that other shite for the craic. Be it hitting the bag, hitting mits, speed ball, double end...they do all of this stuff for a reason.


....unless youre James Toney and only do sparring to train for a fight. the other stuff, bag work mitts etc. are good depending on your mentality and intention of the purpose of the exercise. if youre just hitting a bag to hit a bag and get a sweat going, it's not going to help you 'box' per se, but if youre hitting a bag and imagining its an opponent, incorporating feints, combos, defensive movemnt, footwork etc. it will have more relevance in a real fight. 

the same thing with hitting mitts, after you know the basic techniques and combos, as all pro fighters do, i think the more useful kind of hitting mitts is one which simulates aspects of a fight, or practices tailor made counters that might work on specific opponents. i do think hitting mitts just to hit mitts is useless for an elite fighter apart from basic exercise and keeping coordination sharp.

hitting more also doesn't mean your power will get better automatically. if youre hitting and not correcting technique to get the most out of youre body, it's going to plateau regardless of reps. you need yourself or someone to tell you to make adjustments.


As for when floyd KOs Connor, there's too many factors to really guess, and alot depends on the strategy mayweather would employ, as well as connor's actions as well. i would definitely say a 1st round ko is possible but not a guarantee at all.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I wonder how little Conor would have to do or say nowadays to generate 5+ page threads? Seems like a small fart would do it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I wonder how little Conor would have to do or say nowadays to generate 5+ page threads? Seems like a small fart would do it.


I don't know about a fart but any little lie will do. While our hero tests his new superpower on his pitiful followers Jon jones was sharing videos of his UFC 200 commercial shoot with this caption:

*Ten hour commercial shoot in Vegas today #UFC200 #Promo #Redpantynight #thankyouConor*

Jonboy has been growing on me lately. :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Iuanes said:


> ....unless youre James Toney and only do sparring to train for a fight. the other stuff, bag work mitts etc. are good depending on your mentality and intention of the purpose of the exercise. if youre just hitting a bag to hit a bag and get a sweat going, it's not going to help you 'box' per se, but if youre hitting a bag and imagining its an opponent, incorporating feints, combos, defensive movemnt, footwork etc. it will have more relevance in a real fight.
> 
> the same thing with hitting mitts, after you know the basic techniques and combos, as all pro fighters do, i think the more useful kind of hitting mitts is one which simulates aspects of a fight, or practices tailor made counters that might work on specific opponents. i do think hitting mitts just to hit mitts is useless for an elite fighter apart from basic exercise and keeping coordination sharp.
> 
> ...


Why do people keep focusing on "hitting more"? Boxers almost train their ENTIRE time based on punching, improving every aspect of their punches. In 5 years, a wrestler can get some pretty solid boxing under him. What ground could he have made with 5 years of straight high level boxing training?

I have to think this is all because we're on an MMA site right now. If this was a boxing site they'd be saying it the other way to a ridiculous degree and claiming a 1 second KO for Floyd.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> ClydebankBlitz said:
> 
> 
> > The people who say stuff like that also will never once mention that Tyson Fury is the world champion, because it completely conflicts with their romanticism.
> ...


He is CBB, misquoting people and overreacting is his thing, well him and Sportsman.

Mayweather's elite for more than just his practice discipline. His dad and his uncle were boxing champs at a high level, he literally had two world class athletes for coaches since birth. That's why he's so good, no other boxer has good genetics and two world class coaches their entire lives.

Impossible to rival hundreds of thousands of reps under elite tutelage that most people could never afford.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Insults me and immediately agrees with me. Sound I guess?

But yeah, for proper elite boxers, most have been training with the absolute best on the planet for maybe tens of years. Jon Jones is where he is because of the training in mixed martial arts he's done with some of the best in the world for I think like 10 years or something. Maybe slightly less. Now imagine he trained one specific aspect of his game for double that amount of time.

Things like punch power and the technique to land that punch aren't developed to their peak in your first 2 years. In your 22nd year you can still be working on new ways to develop that power even further (give that you're not deteriorating at that moment). I couldn't have even imagined it being a question as to who has the more dangerous power with their hands, a boxer or MMA fighter.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> He is CBB, misquoting people and overreacting is his thing, well him and Sportsman.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


>


I was going to defend raba, but I'm unemployed (ie. mentally challenged) and you're a pilot (ie. an 'intelligent job') so clearly I am no match for you. raise01:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Junior dos Santos is one of the most devastating boxers in the sport, but he probably doesn't survive 3 rounds against any of the top fighters at heavyweight in boxing.



I agree JDS wouldn't do much... better than you think though, because HW boxing is shockingly shit... like, if JDS and Lucas Browne were to have an MMA fight, Since browne is an mma fighter to make the switch, who would win? 

I saw mma... because i wonder if that changes what you think? JDS would just try to box with Browne anyway, so it should be the same, but i doubt many people would be picking Browne.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I agree JDS wouldn't do much... better than you think though, because HW boxing is shockingly shit... like, if JDS and Lucas Browne were to have an MMA fight, Since browne is an mma fighter to make the switch, who would win?
> 
> I saw mma... because i wonder if that changes what you think? JDS would just try to box with Browne anyway, so it should be the same, but i doubt many people would be picking Browne.


I'm not sure who Lucas Browne is.

I actually would LOVE the idea of seeing someone who fights tall as a heavyweight have a boxing match in MMA. The likes of Fury or one of the Klitschkos. That's very interesting to me because MMA definitely brings a lot of different feelings and dynamics, plus the fighters are going to move differently than a pure boxer is used to.

But Rampage saying he wanted a striking match in UFC against Toney. The power difference would be huge. Toney would have wrecked him, and Toney is basically a bum in boxing now. 

Although style is going to play a factor in MMA. I could definitely see a JDS maybe even beating the likes of Fury and Klitschko in a pure boxing match (in MMA). Maybe not putting my house on it but I could see it. Doesn't matter about the power I mentioned before, because these gloves mean the likes of JDS can knock anyone in the world out and just his knowledge of the cage and how the fight is going to move would put a pro boxer off big time. But you stick boxing gloves on him and stick him in there with a bum like Fury (Fury sucks. Don't care that he's world champ) and I would be shocked for JDS to make it out of 2. Fury would hit too hard, would just know much more about boxing and JDS's power suddenly becomes much more limited.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm not sure who Lucas Browne is.
> 
> I actually would LOVE the idea of seeing someone who fights tall as a heavyweight have a boxing match in MMA. The likes of Fury or one of the Klitschkos. That's very interesting to me because MMA definitely brings a lot of different feelings and dynamics, plus the fighters are going to move differently than a pure boxer is used to.
> 
> ...


Lucas browne was an mma fighter, fought DC in strikeforce, 24-0 boxer, recently beat Ruslan Chagaev for the title. 

If that guy can do so well in boxing, i give JDS a good chance to do pretty well. Again, You vastly overrate a boxers power... Tyson Fury would not take Lucas Browne out in 2, and he would certainly not take JDS out in 2. 

I really have no idea where you get this shit about power from... Where is your proof? I hve Browne knocking out former champions, 24-0 (21 kos) Boxing and MMA has seen countless fighters who shocking power, just natural power... Yet you think it's this secret knowledge only boxers are given, honed through years of training... So what about fighters who have not being training striking for long, are regularly knocking people clean out? 

Ive seen fighters in the gym with barely 3 months under there belt hitting harder than some solid pros. 

And why do all these terrible fighters Fury has fought not crumbled in 2? Does being labeled a boxer give you a much better chin also? 

and Rampage hits harder than Toney...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Tyson Fury has 18 knockouts in 25 fights. 14 of those knockouts came in 5 rounds or less. But you think Fury would "certainly" not take out someone who's never had a pro boxing fight in 2?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Tyson Fury has 18 knockouts in 25 fights. 14 of those knockouts came in 5 rounds or less. But you think Fury would "certainly" not take out someone who's never had a pro boxing fight in 2?


I have seen every one of his fights. The people Fury take out quick are terrible and many of them very small HWs. JDS is not the typical 0 fight novice :laugh: he has been training boxing... and focusing on boxing, "Forget the ground game, im a boxer" for a long time, i suspect he has sparred and trained with many top strikers, boxing and kickboxing. 

and the fact he is tough as hell... i think JDS would last more than 2 rounds.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I was going to defend raba, but I'm unemployed (ie. mentally challenged) and you're a pilot (ie. an 'intelligent job') so clearly I am no match for you. raise01:


You was about to defend him after he got what he was asking for after baiting me for no reason? :confused02:

And *looking down* on people is inherent to my job, sorry, otherwise I could land on top of your head and you wouldn't like it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You was about to defend him after he got what he was asking for after baiting me for no reason? :confused02:
> 
> And *looking down* on people is inherent to my job, sorry, otherwise I could land on top of your head and you wouldn't like it.


Stop not understanding my jokes ya wankshaft :laugh: By raba's definition your opinion means loads because you have a job which most would consider to be intelligent.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> JDS is not the typical 0 fight novice :laugh: he has been training boxing... and focusing on boxing, "Forget the ground game, im a boxer" for a long time, i suspect he has sparred and trained with many top strikers, boxing and kickboxing.
> 
> and the fact he is tough as hell... i think JDS would last more than 2 rounds.


People don't realize JDS trains with top boxers for a long time. Luiz Dorea is the long time trainer of Acelino Freitas, former WBO and WBA (Super) super featherweight champion, as well as a two-time WBO lightweight champion, with a record of 40 wins, two losses, 34 KOs and JDS trains with Acelino himself.

















ClydebankBlitz said:


> Stop not understanding my jokes ya wankshaft :laugh: By raba's definition your opinion means loads because you have a job which most would consider to be intelligent.


Your time is up. You have bored me already...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Your time is up. You have bored me already...


See? This is why we always fight. Me and you were fine today. We were joking around. Then suddenly your bi polar arse switches into weird bitchfit mode and posts like this. Whatever mate. Do whatever makes you happy (and then 20 seconds later sad).

JDS can train with all the great boxers he wants. That obviously has huge benefits to him as a fighter. But there's a reason that other boxer you mentioned isn't saying "I train with JDS, that's proof I'm a great boxer" and it's the other way around. JDS is 0-0 in boxing. He isn't a boxer. You can't just assume he'd be even remotely competitive with the boxing world champions based on his MMA experience.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> JDS is 0-0 in boxing. He isn't a boxer. You can't just assume he'd be even remotely competitive with the boxing world champions based on his MMA experience.


Can you assume he would be smashed in 2 by any top level boxer? 

All we can do is speculate... I think JDS would lose to any top boxer, but i don't think he is worse than a whole host of top 50 boxers i could mention. 

Id love to see him fight someone like... Derek Chisora.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> See? This is why we always fight. Me and you were fine today. We were joking around. Then suddenly your bi polar arse switches into weird bitchfit mode and posts like this. Whatever mate. Do whatever makes you happy (and then 20 seconds later sad).
> 
> JDS can train with all the great boxers he wants. That obviously has huge benefits to him as a fighter. *But there's a reason that other boxer you mentioned isn't saying "I train with JDS, that's proof I'm a great boxer" and it's the other way around. JDS is 0-0 in boxing. He isn't a boxer. You can't just assume he'd be even remotely competitive with the boxing world champions based on his MMA experience.*


And that's the reason we always fight. I have no idea what you are talking about... *again*. Rabakill didn't even speak about my job, you did, and sticking your nose again while I was talking to him, not you, and now you are babbling about something i don't even have a clue what is. I never claimed anything about JDS being competitive against boxing champions, I literally emitted NO opinion in this regard and I can't even compute "the other boxer" you are talking about saying *"I train with JDS, that's proof I'm a great boxer"*, what other boxer? The world champion I mentioned? Who?
So, this crazy out of nothing statements get to my nerves. It's just like talking to an advanced Alzheimer patient and I have one on my family. She deserves my patience, though, you don't. You bore me with your craziness.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And that's the reason we always fight. I have no idea what you are talking about... *again*. Rabakill didn't even speak about my job, you did, and sticking your nose again while I was talking to him, not you, and now you are babbling about something i don't even have a clue what is. I never claimed anything about JDS being competitive against boxing champions, I literally emitted NO opinion in this regard and I can't even compute "the other boxer" you are talking about saying *"I train with JDS, that's proof I'm a great boxer"*, what other boxer? The world champion I mentioned? Who?
> So, this crazy out of nothing statements get to my nerves. It's just like talking to an advanced Alzheimer patient and I have one on my family. She deserves my patience, though, you don't. You bore me with your craziness.


*Long sigh*. Mate...you made the psychology joke (rabakill also didn't mention that) so I joked with you about his stupid remarks about plumbers and shit. We were good. No one was arguing. I was agreeing with you. Them boom, monthly flows right out and now there's blood all over the place. Typical Sportsman. You're bipolar as fk mate. Check your reps, I literally repped the comment I quoted in the first place with a friendly joke. You're just emotional as fk for some reason. ALL the time. We were sound, no problems what so ever...then "I'm bored of you now". Aye. Sound mate. Fk off. Don't even bother replying. I could say "Man, Sportsman is the nicest guy ever" and you'd reply "What did you just say? You don't know me. Don't talk about me ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!11" or some shite.
@Joabbuac, what I mean by assuming is to assume JDS is a great boxer in the sport of boxing is a stretch. How can you possible know that? JDS looked horrendous in the Overeem fight, who's to see he doesn't look like that when he faces other great strikers? Where as assuming the world champion of boxing knocks out a guy at 0-0 early in my opinion isn't a stretch at all. Overeem KOed JDS quicker than the boxing world champ would? I don't reckon so.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> @Joabbuac, what I mean by assuming is to assume JDS is a great boxer in the sport of boxing is a stretch. How can you possible know that? JDS looked horrendous in the Overeem fight, who's to see he doesn't look like that when he faces other great strikers? Where as assuming the world champion of boxing knocks out a guy at 0-0 early in my opinion isn't a stretch at all. Overeem KOed JDS quicker than the boxing world champ would? I don't reckon so.


Sure... why not? Overeem hits like a truck, harder than Fury, with his little gloves. The little gloves change everything, not just power too, much harder to defend when you have little gloves on, you can't can't just "cover up" like a boxer would.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> *Long sigh*. Mate...you made the psychology joke (rabakill also didn't mention that) so I joked with you about his stupid remarks about plumbers and shit. We were good. No one was arguing. I was agreeing with you. Them boom, monthly flows right out and now there's blood all over the place. Typical Sportsman. You're bipolar as fk mate. Check your reps, I literally repped the comment I quoted in the first place with a friendly joke. You're just emotional as fk for some reason. ALL the time. We were sound, no problems what so ever...then "I'm bored of you now". Aye. Sound mate. Fk off. Don't even bother replying. I could say "Man, Sportsman is the nicest guy ever" and you'd reply "What did you just say? You don't know me. Don't talk about me ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!11" or some shite.


See? Never addressed the points and questions of my previous post. It's like it never happened. I don't give a damn about your reps. Go find a job. Too much time in your hands and the mold in your basement are sending you to a one way trip to an asylum.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Sure... why not? Overeem hits like a truck, harder than Fury, with his little gloves. The little gloves change everything, not just power too, much harder to defend when you have little gloves on, you can't can't just "cover up" like a boxer would.


But what about Overeem tells you that he hits harder than Fury? In pure boxing, imo, Fury clearly hits much harder and much more tactically.

Sportsman, fk off mate no one wants to talk to you.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Can you assume he would be smashed in 2 by any top level boxer?


As he has little lateral movement I reckon he'd easily get cornered in a ring and that'd be the start of the end. The Octagon makes it much easier to get away.

Dos Santos only really looked impressive with his striking as long as he faced slow plodding behemoths with shitty striking, but as soon as he faced somewhat decent (MMA-)strikers (Hunt, Miocic, Overeem) he didn't look all that good and that even without them showing big TD threats à la Velasquez.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> As he has little lateral movement I reckon he'd easily get cornered in a ring and that'd be the start of the end. The Octagon makes it much easier to get away.
> 
> Dos Santos only really looked impressive with his striking as long as he faced slow plodding behemoths with shitty striking, but as soon as he faced somewhat decent (MMA-)strikers (Hunt, Miocic, Overeem) he didn't look all that good and that even without them showing big TD threats à la Velasquez.


While you're pretty much right, do you reckon there are other guys in MMA who are a threat to any top level boxer in a boxing ring or could survive against the best?


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

A fight with MMA gloves under K1 rules could be something considered as entertaining. Both of them out of their comfort zone.

Boxing or MMA match will be a joke of a fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Pillowhands said:


> A fight with MMA gloves under K1 rules could be something considered as entertaining. Both of them out of their comfort zone.
> 
> Boxing or MMA match will be a joke of a fight.


Conor absolutely destroys Mayweather in K1. I'd say probably before the third minute. He'd absolutely WRECK Mayweather's knee with stomps and it'd be an absolutely nasty finish which would lead to even more people wanting that great technique removed haha. Actually screw that, Conor is a glory hunter. So expect a capoeira style wheel kick which Mayweather would be completely clueless to finishing him quickly. Maybe a running first 3 seconds flying knee too.

As much as boxers are great with their hands, the ability to understand kicks is soooooooooooooo much more. In my, as Liddell calls it, "rinky dink" martial art, I've noticed that a lot of other classes than mines have trouble checking kicks. A lot drop their hand to block the kick. As a result, I've been able to fake a switch kick a few times and stop my foot at their face in what would most likely have been a KO. And these are people who are supposed to train this shit. What does a guy who's never blocked a head kick in his life do when one is flung at him?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So first, bullshit rumour.

Next, Dana White shoots it down.

Next, crazy crackhead Floyd Mayweather Sr says it's being negotiated.

Now fking Mayweather is teasing that it's happening. The fk is going on?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> While you're pretty much right, do you reckon there are other guys in MMA who are a threat to any top level boxer in a boxing ring or could survive against the best?


I would like to give Hunt a shot at surviving beyond 5, because of his chin an ability to roll with punches. I don't believe any MMA fighter would be a threat against a top level boxer in a boxing match in a ring. Maybe Overeem might get lucky if he can pressure in the first two with physicallity and somehow land, but after that he doesn't have the chin to survive much longer than the feeling out phase. But both is already biased wishful thinking of me as an MMA enthusiast.

People have to realise that i.e. a guy like Vitali Klitschko has a 87.23% KO ratio against other professional boxers, until and including winning the belt it was *100%*(!) and mostly (20/25) within 2 rounds. So realistically, any MMA fighter without profound pro-boxing experience (only one I can come up with in my mind at the moment would be Maldonado) surviving the first would already be a respectful feat.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I wouldn't trust stats when it comes to boxing, someone like Klitschko who has had 60 fights, 30 of them were in the first four years and the rest in the 15 years prior.

I don't really consider Boxing to be a sport, it's more of a skill like Golf and I think any UFC fighter can KO any boxer. I don't think Belfort, Bisping, JDS, Hunt, Diaz etc wouldn't work as boxers.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Tell you what i'd like to see: 

This fight happening, Conor getting $100m for it and making all the haters look like mooks. Make DW and Lorenzo look like power hungry beatniks. 
Then in the first round Conor KO's Floyd stone cold - but with a capoeira kick. The world goes insane that someone would destroy the sport of boxing by doing such a thing. Conor gets banned and sails off into the sunset with 100mil in the pocket which he had stuffed into an offshore account in Nauru before whatever commission could take it off him for the kick. Or actually just put the fight on in the Philippines or Africa where commissions can be paid off and rules don't apply!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Tell you what i'd like to see:
> 
> This fight happening, Conor getting $100m for it and making all the haters look like mooks. Make DW and Lorenzo look like power hungry beatniks.
> Then in the first round Conor KO's Floyd stone cold - but with a capoeira kick. The world goes insane that someone would destroy the sport of boxing by doing such a thing. Conor gets banned and sails off into the sunset with 100mil in the pocket which he had stuffed into an offshore account in Nauru before whatever commission could take it off him for the kick. Or actually just put the fight on in the Philippines or Africa where commissions can be paid off and rules don't apply!












I'd like to see Bisping take on Hendo and Belfort in a 2 on 1 fight and KO them both out with one punch, after being on the receiving end of a H-Bomb and Vitor head kick. Then Dana White, being so awestruck makes Rockhold hand over his belt whilst on one knee.

Would be awesome.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

So this is what happens when Youporn is not enough for the boys... :confused02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Tell you what i'd like to see:
> 
> This fight happening, Conor getting $100m for it and making all the haters look like mooks. Make DW and Lorenzo look like power hungry beatniks.
> Then in the first round Conor KO's Floyd stone cold - but with a capoeira kick. The world goes insane that someone would destroy the sport of boxing by doing such a thing. Conor gets banned and sails off into the sunset with 100mil in the pocket which he had stuffed into an offshore account in Nauru before whatever commission could take it off him for the kick. Or actually just put the fight on in the Philippines or Africa where commissions can be paid off and rules don't apply!


Did you make that poster yourself? Love the little feeemason symbol in there. :laugh:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I can see JDS being quite formidable in the boxing ring.

Conor...whatever he's like in a boxing ring, it won't help him against Mayweather.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd like to see Randy Couture poke Jon jones in both eyes at once.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Good to see the wonderful El Crapo shirt again.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Did you make that poster yourself? Love the little feeemason symbol in there. :laugh:


Well I didn't make it, but I'm taking credit for making it!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But what about Overeem tells you that he hits harder than Fury? In pure boxing, imo, Fury clearly hits much harder and much more tactically.
> 
> Sportsman, fk off mate no one wants to talk to you.


Ive been watching Fury for his entire career... he has never struck me as a power puncher, his finishes are usually by accumulation and combination punches. Overeem is a destroyer... one punch power all over the place, both JDS and Overeem hit hard than Fury. Fury doesn't hit hard...



Voiceless said:


> As he has little lateral movement I reckon he'd easily get cornered in a ring and that'd be the start of the end. The Octagon makes it much easier to get away.
> 
> Dos Santos only really looked impressive with his striking as long as he faced slow plodding behemoths with shitty striking, but as soon as he faced somewhat decent (MMA-)strikers (Hunt, Miocic, Overeem) he didn't look all that good and that even without them showing big TD threats à la Velasquez.


I don't think he would have to move so much in a boxing ring, he would actually have the ability to cover up... and you know... i thought he looked quite good against Hunt. 

That said... i am not saying he would win, just that he last more than 2 rounds :laugh: Ill give him 5-6... maybe even 7-8 depending on how agressive Fury would be.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nate boxes up Conor with small gloves in an MMA setting with kicks which. Basically a boxer vs. a guy that punches and kicks. Still boxed him up with better footwork, better chin, better combos, better head movement. All while eating kicks.

Nate would get boxed up by pro boxers. Low level ones? No. But any decent one at his weight he probably gets boxed up fairly easy. 

You do the math. Conor wouldn't last a whole fight with the 50th ranked WW in the world. He can't even go more than a couple rounds. He is a power puncher. He doesn't have any technical boxing ability. His MMA game is based off kicks and 1 punch combo's trying to KO his opponent. He is good at that, but that doesn't work in boxing.....obviously. 

Guys in MMA with even a small crappy boxing resume. Guys who train boxing as a base....in MMA hold the hands advantage in MMA most always even with kicks, small gloves, so on and so on. 

Yet pro boxers, close to ranked would have trouble in a BOXING setting with the likes of JDS.

This is the most hilarious thread in a long time.

I don't see how this makes sense for the UFC. People acting like this would do 4 million buys are delusional. Mayweather would hardly give Pacman his fair share. You think Conor a MMA guy would come in and dictate his price? Mayweather would offer him a 90/10 split AT BEST. Conor isn't make 100 million to go in and get boxed up. That is hilarious. He would make probably no more than he does in the UFC. 

Most delusional thread ever. 

Would I watch? Sure. Would be a mess and funny to watch. Will it happen? probably not. This is an attention grab. Mayweather can't deal with other top boxers in negotiations. You think him and Conor would agree on anything.....ahahaha

MMA, Boxing, Wrestling, BJJ, Kickboxing.....ect ect......they are all different sports who have specialists in all.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

90/10 split in a Mayweather Vs Conor fight is still the most Conor will ever earn for a fight. It at the absolutely least destroys any MMA PPV sales and you get more of your money in boxing than in MMA.

But despite more people talking positively about it, I reckon it's bullshit now. I don't rule it out ever. Conor is the kind of guy who likes to do this bonkers shit and Mayweather was clearly interested in it to some degree in his recent interview. But not now.

Boxing wise I agree with you. Nate and Nick imo are probably the best boxers in MMA, but they would probably not score a win on the British regional scene, let alone over any top level contenders. It's not a sport they've trained. And before anyone starts dropping Andre Ward videos, that's sparring. Plenty of people win in sparring and would get destroyed in the ring, let alone just "seem good" like Nick and Nate did. 

So to circle back, Conor's not a better boxer than Nick or Nate. He's very good with his hands and his timing and reactions are fantastic. I'd go as far as to say Conor was the best boxer Nate has faced. But Conor doesn't understand his own strengths and weaknesses yet and someone as sound with their martial arts as Nate could take advantage of that big time (like he does to every opponent). Now swap out Nate for the best boxer in the world?...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ive heard 150mill to 10mill split if it ever happened. Thats speculation but that is the ballpark. 

Conor can stay in mma and fo 3 fights in a row that do 1.5 mill. 

Am i saying he wouldnt make nice money? No. But it is hardly some crazy payday compared to what he already makes. 

If you hear Mayweather talk about it....it is clear that this is all for attention.

---------------------------------

Helwani the king of drama just called people asking about this and thinking it will happen "dummies". Called it rather annoying and something he was trying to ignore.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Ive heard 150mill to 10mill split if it ever happened. Thats speculation but that is the ballpark.
> 
> Conor can stay in mma and fo 3 fights in a row that do 1.5 mill.
> 
> ...


Aye I'm just assuming that Conor gets some sort of money out of the PPV too. Yeah I agree, he wouldn't do it if it wasn't a crazy payday. No reason to. 

Mayweather was asked about it and didn't immediately say "Pfft, he's a bitch. Who's he? I've got XYZ in my bank. He can't hang with me in the sport of boxing". He wanted to tease it a bit. Means he'd be interested. But he'd still absolutely destroy the fight in pre-negotiations all the same. 

Yeah Helwani shot it down the second it made noise. But with Conor posting pictures about it on twitter, Mayweather saying it might not be rumours and Mayweather's father saying they are negotiating, it's hardly "stupid" for someone to consider it. I'd say at this stage both coincidentally decided to fk about a bit and play with the media a bit but it was still worth the second thought with all the parties involved.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

You do realize it took like 7 years to make Pacman and Mayweather.....the 2 best guys in boxing who were in same class.

Just because Mayweather is trying to create attention doesn't mean it isn't stupid. 

SOOOOO many things would have to happen in order for it to happen. People act like UFC would be interested. No they would not unless they got a huge chunk of profit. Throwing UFC banner up for a 3 million PPV isn't some huge deal. They run commercials during American Football games that get 20 million viewers. It isn't some great branding. 

It literally has no chance of happening now. Are you familiar with the Mayweathers? Just because his dad says they are in talk means basically jack shit. You understand how many nonsensical rumors happened for the Pacman fight? A real boxing match? 

It is literally stupid and just something to create some press. History repeats itself. If anyone is taking this any bit seriously is very gullible.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> You do realize it took like 7 years to make Pacman and Mayweather.....the 2 best guys in boxing who were in same class.
> 
> Just because Mayweather is trying to create attention doesn't mean it isn't stupid.
> 
> ...


Mayweather didn't even want to talk about Pacquiao. It's a stupid fight but I think with all parties having a chat about it, it's worth theorizing about at least. And the nonsensical rumours led to the fight. A long time after, sure, but the fight happened. Bad example. That shit's a whole different story none the less. Negotiations aren't as far as we're talking here, we're still at "would negotiations even open"?.

UFC defo don't seem to be interested (Joe Rogan thought they could but I highly doubt it). I'm wondering what the UFC deal is like. Do fighters need permission to do Metamoris and other competitions like that? I wonder if they have it as iron clad so that fighters can't do any other sport (Anderson Silva TKD olympics springs to mind). While it seems like they should be iron clad....Rampage Jackson....you never know.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Conor cant just go box without UFC permission. 

Not sure if that is iron clad enough for you or not. 

UFC giving him random permission to do it without being smack in middle of negotiations is not happening. 

Throw Dana, Mayweather, and Conor in same toom together. See where they get. They would go backwards.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> UFC defo don't seem to be interested (Joe Rogan thought they could but I highly doubt it). I'm wondering what the UFC deal is like. Do fighters need permission to do Metamoris and other competitions like that? I wonder if they have it as iron clad so that fighters can't do any other sport (Anderson Silva TKD olympics springs to mind). While it seems like they should be iron clad....Rampage Jackson....you never know.


Recently Bisping fought Chael in somekind of freakshow event, he said that he had to ask the UFC for permission to do it and they were cool about it.

The UFC are not going to be cool about allowing their biggest draw fight in a boxing match, for a number of reasons - 



When Conor fights, the UFC make money, why would they let him fight for another promoter. 
They are literally lining Floyd Mayweathers pockets whilst getting nothing in return.
They are looking at a further 6 months without their top draw, more if he ends up being injured or badly KO'd.
Conor being destroyed by Mayweather just adds to the fuel of UFC being second rate fighters.


----------



## neo866 (May 22, 2008)

I'd watch but a part of me would die....
If they said its an exhibition fight for charity and not to be taken seriously i'm fine with it, but to sell it as a competitive fight is just insulting to both boxing and mma fans. It's all a bit WWE for my liking lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmfao. Yeah, the UFC would never do something like put a boxer against a kickboxer with jiu jitsu. Never. That'd be stupid. Before you know it one of the fighters would be wearing one glove or some shit. The ref "wouldn't see the tap". 500lbs guys would in running head first into cages. Guys like Ken Shamrock would be billed as potential world champions.

That's so WWE.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Floyd vs Conor under kickboxing rules.

I would like to see how Floyd's tendency to keep his distance and block shots with his shoulders and gloves would go with Conor throwing kicks to his legs, body and head.

In the past boxers used to be superior athletes to MMA fighters but I think that's no longer accurate. Conor might outmuscle Floyd in a pure boxing match. Conor could be the grittier, stronger and more athletic fighter at this point in time. 

Conor vs Floyd in pure boxing would be kind of like like Frank Mir vs Brock Lesnar 1. One guy would have an advantage in technique, the other would would have an athleticism advantage. Technique like Floyd has doesn't always beat athleticism.

Too bad Rampage, Fabio Maldonado and Kimbo Slice never really got to test themselves against some of boxings elite. I'd really like to see how things played out with one of them facing a name.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Conor should just take the fight and let the UFC sue.

We saw this with Lesner/WWE that you can't keep an "independent" contractor from taking a different contract in a different sport. Brock didn't even jump sports he just went to Japan to wrestle.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

neo866 said:


> I'd watch but a part of me would die....
> If they said its an exhibition fight for charity and not to be taken seriously i'm fine with it, but to sell it as a competitive fight is just insulting to both boxing and mma fans. It's all a bit WWE for my liking lol


Last time that happened Hulk Hogan almost broke Rocky's back!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trix said:


> Floyd vs Conor under kickboxing rules.
> 
> I would like to see how Floyd's tendency to keep his distance and block shots with his shoulders and gloves would go with Conor throwing kicks to his legs, body and head.
> 
> ...


The delusional post award keeps getting topped in this thread.

Yea, Conor wasn't more athletic than "basic" Nate or nothing was he? I mean Nate has cardio but no one says he is super athletic. Yet he 1-2'd Conor out on his feet and had superior head movement. 

I mean of course Conor would have a really good shot vs. 49-0 Mayweather who has boxed his whole life at the highest level. I mean Conor is more athletic of course that would make all the difference in not being able to move his head nor throw a proper combo!

The delusion is thick. 

Mayweather would toy with him just for kicks and the fans entertainment if this fantasy freak show were to ever somehow go down. If Nate Diaz can easily 1-2 Conor stiff Mayweather would throw 5 punches before Conor even reacted. Mayweather would run footwork clinics around Conor. Even if Conor somehow had more than 3 rounds of cardio in him.....he wouldn't land anything. If Nate Diaz can roll with Conor's punches Mayweather is slipping every single one of them. If Conor can't KO Nate with his best lefts and his amazing "back hand uppercut" with MMA gloves on he has no shot of KOing Mayweather with puffy gloves on. 

Conor would not touch Mayweather in a boxing match. The proof is in how the Nate Diaz fight played out. Conor throws NO COMBOS.....they are 1 shot KO punches that he is good at timing vs aggressive fighters or fighters with their hands down. You throw 1 swing KO punches vs the best boxer perhaps of this generation and a defensive wizard and you are getting slipped and countered. 

Conor would get jabbed up until his gas tank ran out around the end of the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## mcbryde mats (Feb 18, 2016)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The delusional post award keeps getting topped in this thread.
> 
> Yea, Conor wasn't more athletic than "basic" Nate or nothing was he? I mean Nate has cardio but no one says he is super athletic. Yet he 1-2'd Conor out on his feet and had superior head movement.
> 
> ...


Yup, that about sums it up, case closed


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I haven't read any of this thread with the exception of this page, in fear that people are actually giving Conor even 1% chance of beating Mayweather in a boxing match.


There is about as much chance of Conor even being competitive with Mayweather, as there is the UFC even allowing this fight to happen in the first place.


You guys :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Killz said:


> I haven't read any of this thread with the exception of this page, in fear that people are actually giving Conor even 1% chance of beating Mayweather in a boxing match.
> 
> 
> There is about as much chance of Conor even being competitive with Mayweather, as there is the UFC even allowing this fight to happen in the first place.
> ...


Unfortunately it seems quite a few people think Conor has a chance - which is kinda of hard to believe, given that Conor has no boxing technique, has a suspect chin, no cardio and might not even be able to make weight for it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> ...given that Conor has no boxing technique, has a suspect chin, no cardio and might not even be able to make weight for it.


I really dont know how to read this? :laugh: Are you taking piss or being serious?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

It's crazy how peoples hatred for a fighter can completely negate their ability to view something subjectively.

Conor didn't have a chance vs Chad according to some. Then he didn't stand a chance vs Aldo. Granted he probably stands a much lesser chance vs Mayweather, but still he has a chance.

I'm not sure making comparisons to his WW fight is entirely relevant, since the fight would likely be taking place around 145lbs.

I think we can all agree that Mayweather would be an obvious heavy favourite, but to rule out any chance of Conor winning is just plain ignorant.

Do I think Conor would be victorious? Nope. But I might put a cheeky bet on him pulling it off.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

With every passing day, Spite becomes more like 'them'. At this stage, Spite's only about a week off talking about how lucky Conor was to KO Aldo


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> With every passing day, Spite becomes more like 'them'. At this stage, Spite's only about a week off talking about how lucky Conor was to KO Aldo


Im pretty sure spite was wearing a big smirk when he wrote his last post. He likes to ride that fine line between trolling and seriousness. A line where all the fun is to be had, as nobody ever really knows what in the actual f*uck is going on.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I really dont know how to read this? :laugh: Are you taking piss or being serious?


Being serious. He's a head hunter, I never seen any serious boxing technique from him in MMA compared to the likes of Diaz Bros or even a Ross Pearson. He blew his cardio in the 2nd round against Diaz and Diaz made him he see stars with a couple of 1-2's.

I don't really know how to call it anything else. I'm not saying he isn't a good fighter, but put him in a boxing match with any pro boxer and he gets thrashed... hell put him in a boxing match with Ross Pearson and he'll get thrashed.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> Being serious. He's a head hunter, I never seen any serious boxing technique from him in MMA compared to the likes of Diaz Bros or even a Ross Pearson. He blew his cardio in the 2nd round against Diaz and Diaz made him he see stars with a couple of 1-2's.
> 
> I don't really know who to call it anything else. I'm not saying he isn't a good fighter, but put him in a boxing match with any pro boxer and he gets thrashed... hell put him in a boxing match with Ross Pearson and he'll get thrashed.


firstly, im not talking about him fighting Mayweather, which Im not going to engage in because its beyond dumb. Im talking about him as an MMA fighter, which im assuming your comment still applies to?

If so, really? Conor has sown some lovely hands in the UFC. Unorthadox maybe. But then in that context, many people say Carl Froch has shite boxing technique. And he combines them nicely with his feet. To say he throws no combos is also crazy. He didnt against Nate thats for sure. But he fought like a right c*unt in that fight. Going by all his fights before, hes shown great striking with all 4 limbs and a solid chin.

Its like everything we saw in the Nate fight is all that matters now. but im not going to forget some of the great shit Conor has shown me over the last few years. Hes a great fighter. I cant say it often enough. A massive twat? Sure. But a great fighter non-the-less.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> It's crazy how peoples hatred for a fighter can completely negate their ability to view something subjectively.
> 
> Conor didn't have a chance vs Chad according to some. Then he didn't stand a chance vs Aldo. Granted he probably stands a much lesser chance vs Mayweather, but still he has a chance.
> 
> ...


Im as a big of a Conor fan as they come, but you are INSANE if you think he'd stand even the most minute of chances against Mayweather in a boxing match.

I'd put money on him not even landing a clean punch.

Some of y'all need to lay off the hard drugs.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Spite said:


> Being serious. He's a head hunter, I never seen any serious boxing technique from him in MMA compared to the likes of Diaz Bros or even a Ross Pearson. He blew his cardio in the 2nd round against Diaz and Diaz made him he see stars with a couple of 1-2's.
> 
> I don't really know how to call it anything else. I'm not saying he isn't a good fighter, but put him in a boxing match with any pro boxer and he gets thrashed... hell put him in a boxing match with Ross Pearson and he'll get thrashed.


I think i'm right in remembering you're from the UK. . . ? You think anyone gave Leicester a chance of winning the league?

I will guarantee that should this fight ever happen, Conor will have much more favourable odds than Leicester did.

What say the haters on that?

Edit: fyi for those that don't know, Leicester City were given odds of 5000/1 of winning the EPL at the start of the season. It happened.

Just saying.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> firstly, im not talking about him fighting Mayweather, which Im not going to engage in because its beyond dumb. Im talking about him as an MMA fighter, which im assuming your comment still applies to?
> 
> If so, really? Conor has sown some lovely hands in the UFC. Unorthadox maybe. But then in that context, many people say Carl Froch has shite boxing technique. And he combines them nicely with his feet. To say he throws no combos is also crazy. He didnt against Nate thats for sure. But he fought like a right c*unt in that fight. Going by all his fights before, hes shown great striking with all 4 limbs and a solid chin.
> 
> Its like everything we saw in the Nate fight is all that matters now. but im not going to forget some of the great shit Conor has shown me over the last few years. Hes a great fighter. I cant say it often enough. A massive twat? Sure. But a great fighter non-the-less.


I was talking in the Boxing context. He's a twat, I agree but he is of course a good MMA fighter.

His Carido was crap for his past fight but he can work on that - as should all fighters who can't get past the second round.

As for his chin, I say suspect because it is suspect. Diaz may have hit a sweet spot, he may not have. People often point to Chad Mendes landing clean on him as some kind of proof that he can take a shot, but Mendes is a natural bantamweight and Conor is a natural lightweight, a 2 weight class differnece. It's like Bisping has an average jaw but I don't see many fighters from 2 divisions down in lightweight knocking him out.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I think i'm right in remembering you're from the UK. . . ? You think anyone gave Leicester a chance of winning the league?
> 
> I will guarantee that should this fight ever happen, Conor will have much more favourable odds than Leicester did.
> 
> ...


That was a once in a lifetime thing, achieved over 38 games thats what made it unique, there was no luck involved.

Any fighter can land a lucky punch, for sure and you right Conor would be way less than a 5000-1 for a win. But mark my words, if Conor beat Mayweather it would be due to a lucky punch, not because he was the better fighter over 12 rounds.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Spite said:


> That was a once in a lifetime thing, achieved over 38 games thats what made it unique, there was no luck involved.
> 
> Any fighter can land a lucky punch, for sure and you right Conor would be way less than a 5000-1 for a win. But mark my words, if Conor beat Mayweather it would be due to a lucky punch, not because he was the better fighter over 12 rounds.


Come on, son. The game is up.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Come on, son. The game is up.


Buster Douglas beat Mike Tyson in one of the biggest boxing upsets of all time.

But Buster Douglas was trained boxer and had been boxing his whole life.

How's a guy who's not even considered to be a good MMA boxer going to beat one of the Greatest boxers of all time - and certainly the best boxer of out generation - It can only be via a lucky punch.

This isn't me knocking Conor, I love watching Conor fight, I just don't like the person. He has some slick skills that work well in MMA, but those skills do not translate in a boxing ring besides from his power.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Spite said:


> Buster Douglas beat Mike Tyson in one of the biggest boxing upsets of all time.
> 
> But Buster Douglas was trained boxer and had been boxing his whole life.
> 
> ...


See, this is where Im not getting it. How is Conor not a good MMA boxer? Wheres the context? He has easily some of the best hands in MMA. Some might be better, but they are not many. You word it like theres a long queue of people in front of him as far as hands go. I think he throws beautifully when compared to other MMA fighters.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Spite said:


> Buster Douglas beat Mike Tyson in one of the biggest boxing upsets of all time.
> 
> But Buster Douglas was trained boxer and had been boxing his whole life.
> 
> ...


I really get the feeling that you don't actually believe what you're writing, you just enjoy the trolling.

Douglas was soft, and wasn't given a sniff of hope vs Tyson. He was supposed to crumble under Tysons aggression, but didn't.

Conor would be expected to succumb to Floyds superior technique - he may not.

Sporting history is littered with giant-slaying upsets, yet people fail to believe that Conor could beat Mayweather - all because they dislike the guy.

Silly really.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> See, this is where Im not getting it. How is Conor not a good MMA boxer? Wheres the context? He has easily some of the best hands in MMA. Some might be better, but they are not many. You word it like theres a long queue of people in front of him as far as hands go. I think he throws beautifully when compared to other MMA fighters.


Maybe your seeing something I'm not. I see him stalk his opponent down and mix up kicks with punches but he's always trying to land his Left, his entire game has been about landing that left hand, which as you say he throws beautifully. I don't see any combo's being thrown though, or him rolling with punches or any of the other boxing techniques other fighters use.

He's a good striker, not a good boxer.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> See, this is where Im not getting it. How is Conor not a good MMA boxer? Wheres the context? He has easily some of the best hands in MMA. Some might be better, but they are not many. You word it like theres a long queue of people in front of him as far as hands go. I think he throws beautifully when compared to other MMA fighters.


Leg kick, push kicks, spinning kicks, a weird wide stance used for kicks, 1 punch at a time, KO punches in bunches, not being able to maintain for 2 whole rounds....

Those things don't apply in boxing. Boxing is very different from MMA.

Does Conor school him in a cage where he can use kicks? Sure he does. 

We are not talking about that. Boxing and MMA striking a very different. It is a whole different animal. Conor does nothing that resembles boxing and in turn was boxed up by the superior boxer Nate Diaz when he tried to go hand for hands.

Go look at home many times Nate caught him extremely flat footed. Mayweather would have landed 5 punches before Conor got his hands up with how flat footed he got in the Nate fight 2nd round.

Mayweather isn't going to charge at him head down like Aldo. 

Conor doesn't box for a living. Dancing around on a wide stance isn't going to do anything in a boxing ring. Throwing power punches all fight isn't going to let him go many rounds. Puffy gloves vs one of the best defensive boxers of all time who uses his shoulder isn't going to KO Mayweather. Mayweather would see every wind up KO punch Conor threw from a mile away. Nate saw most all his shots coming and had to worry about kicks as well.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I really get the feeling that you don't actually believe what you're writing, you just enjoy the trolling.
> 
> Douglas was soft, and wasn't given a sniff of hope vs Tyson. He was supposed to crumble under Tysons aggression, but didn't.
> 
> ...


I don't say he'd lose to Mayweather because I don't like Conor. I say it because its the only logical conclusion. Conor may not crumble to Floyds technique but if he doesn't I'd like to know what kind of witchcraft is involved because he crumbled to Nate's boxing technique.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> hell put him in a boxing match with Ross Pearson and he'll get thrashed.


This isn't far off the Mayweather / Conor ridiculousness. Ross Pearson loses in one round if both men are throwing only punches. Everything about Conor's boxing game is head and shoulders above Ross Pearson.

There is NO way Ross puts Nate's back to the cage and lands cleanly on him that much. There's NO way Ross knocks out Jose Aldo.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> This isn't far off the Mayweather / Conor ridiculousness. Ross Pearson loses in one round if both men are throwing only punches. Everything about Conor's boxing game is head and shoulders above Ross Pearson.
> 
> There is NO way Ross puts Nate's back to the cage and lands cleanly on him that much. There's NO way Ross knocks out Jose Aldo.


In a full on boxing match, with boxing rules and boxing attire, Ross Pearson beats Conor McGregor.

Ross has been boxing since he was 8 or something, and has pretty good boxing technique/defence. Plenty of fights out there that showcase Ross's boxing abilities, show me some that demonstrate Conors.

But of course, in a MMA fight Conor wins.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> In a full on boxing match, with boxing rules and boxing attire, Ross Pearson beats Conor McGregor.
> 
> Ross has been boxing since he was 8 or something, and has pretty good boxing technique/defence. Plenty of fights out there that showcase Ross's boxing abilities, show me some that demonstrate Conors.
> 
> But of course, in a MMA fight Conor wins.


Maybe he does, but again you're using things that Conor did Vs Nate as an example of stuff so everything's getting so convoluted.

In MMA, small gloves, hands only, Ross Pearson gets destroyed by McGregor.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> This isn't far off the Mayweather / Conor ridiculousness. Ross Pearson loses in one round if both men are throwing only punches. Everything about Conor's boxing game is head and shoulders above Ross Pearson.
> 
> There is NO way Ross puts Nate's back to the cage and lands cleanly on him that much. There's NO way Ross knocks out Jose Aldo.


You quote a guy saying "in a boxing match"

then go ahead and use 2 examples of MMA.

it makes no sense. try to keep up.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I really get the feeling that you don't actually believe what you're writing, you just enjoy the trolling.
> 
> Douglas was soft, and wasn't given a sniff of hope vs Tyson. He was supposed to crumble under Tysons aggression, but didn't.
> 
> ...


Douglas also had a jab which he used more than infrequently. Connor needs to dust his job off before he throws it. It's boxing, its another world. connors mma striking is elite, his boxing is.... underdeveloped. He's not wining a boxing match against a floyd mayweather, just like James Toney isnt wining an MMA fight against Randy. 

it doesnt make Connor any less of a fighter, and it certainly doesnt mean i dont like him.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Maybe he does, but again you're using things that Conor did Vs Nate as an example of stuff so everything's getting so convoluted.
> 
> In MMA, small gloves, hands only, Ross Pearson gets destroyed by McGregor.


You need to read my posts properly, I explicitly stated 'in a boxing match'


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Go look at home many times Nate caught him extremely flat footed. Mayweather would have landed 5 punches before Conor got his hands up with how flat footed he got in the Nate fight 2nd round.


Again, this fight happened 25lbs over Conors usual fighting division, and 25lbs over what a Mayweather vs Conor fight would likely take place at. Then there's the height and reach discrepancy. Its an inaccurate comparison.

Don't get me wrong, i'm not arguing that Conor would beat Mayweather, i'm saying that he could beat him. And sporting history says he can too.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

This is going to be a little controversial, but I wonder if MMA is fundamentally uninteresting and meaningless. There's not much to say about the actual fights, which leaves a void so it's actually more entertaining to talk about this sort of stuff.

I've noticed most of the major MMA pod casts seem to spend most of their time chatting about anything other than MMA. It's got to the point in which MMA is what it is and there's no more to say.

The drama or McGregor possibly fighting Mayweather is a far more intriguing discussion on what happened in Rotterdam this weekend.

I convinced MMA is on the way out. The thing I like about boxing is that it's far easier to see who is the cream of the crop and champions stick around. And one can get one's teeth into a fascinating and absorbing contest. With MMA it's all flash in the pan nonsense largely.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Again, this fight happened 25lbs over Conors usual fighting division, and 25lbs over what a Mayweather vs Conor fight would likely take place at. Then there's the height and reach discrepancy. Its an inaccurate comparison.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i'm not arguing that Conor would beat Mayweather, i'm saying that he could beat him. And sporting history says he can too.


If by beat him in boxing you mean 1 out of 10,000 then sure. Everyone in combat sports has a hail mary chance.

And Nate fought 25lb higher than his normal class off a 10 day camp. Who isnt a pure boxer....who boxed him up in an mma setting. 

We are talking about the best boxer in the world. Who has been 4 to 1 or better routinely vs top ranked pro boxers. 

Conor would be lost in a boxing ring. Mayweather may not have thr length but he would be in and out 2x faster than Nate was. And Nate still found his chin and turned this striker into a wrestler.

Conor would have a hard time landing anything. Pro boxers in their prime have a hard time.

I can tell you dont watch boxing. Not being an ass but it seems quite clear.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Then there's the height and reach discrepancy.


raise01:

thanks. thread was about to lose it's last bit of entertainment value but I still laugh when a goober mentions Nate's height and reach advantage (aka normal size human) :thumb02:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> With every passing day, Spite becomes more like 'them'. At this stage, Spite's only about a week off talking about how lucky Conor was to KO Aldo


When it comes to the Notorious One, its like I have Devil on my left shoulder and beautiful angel, with a halo, floating just above my right shoulder.

I look at the Devil and he says "That Conor McGregor, what a tool. All show and no substance. Guy thinks he runs the UFC and do what the hell he likes, but the idiot just got wrecked by Nate Diaz - now he thinks he can take on Money Mayweather in a boxing match. To hell with that guy"

So I look at the angel on my other shoulder, so that she may strike some balance in my thought process. She says to me in a heavenly voice - "I agree with the ugly red bastard on the other shoulder - Fúck that mother fúcker. Dressing like Peewee Herman and shit, stuttering his way through press conferences, holding up the featherweight division, playing touch butt with dorks in the park. If he wants to fight somebody, he should fight the guy that put that stupid arse monkey arse tattoo on his chest. Make him fight nate again so he can get stockton slapped again, ninja shit. Thats whats up mother fúcker. 209. Wut".


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Don't get me wrong, i'm not arguing that Conor would beat Mayweather, i'm saying that he could beat him. And sporting history says he can too.


Of course, in a fight anything "could" happen. Rousey "could" beat Velasquez if circumstances somehow aligned the right way the right moment. But chances that this happens are beyond "slim". In their significance about as slim as McGregor beating Mayweather in a boxing match. Chances of McGregor not even making it out of the first are much higher.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I actually can't believe that this topic has any legs. Anyone arguing for Conor must be trolling or clueless. 

Watch any 10 of Mayweathers fights and you'll realize that having a punchers chance would be extremely optimistic at best. 

If you think James Toney vs Randy Couture was bad, this would be worse. The skill level that Floyd has is 3x his toughest ranked boxing opponent. His skill level vs Conor's is at the highest level of embarrassment if this fight is actually made. 

It will be one time that I won't be able to forgive Floyd. It would be purely for the big payday and would be a travesty to the sport of boxing, just as Toney vs Couture was for MMA.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

oldfan said:


> raise01:
> 
> thanks. thread was about to lose it's last bit of entertainment value but I still laugh when a goober mentions Nate's height and reach advantage (aka normal size human) :thumb02:


Are you still flogging that horse, old man?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

demoman993 said:


> It will be one time that I won't be able to forgive Floyd. It would be purely for the big payday and would be a travesty to the sport of boxing, just as Toney vs Couture was for MMA.


Toney vs. Couture was somewhat to make a point as at the time there were still a lot of boxing enthusiasts who thought that any good pro boxer could just step in the Octagon and simply knock those foolish gayish cuddlers out.

...well, seems like we need that Mayweather vs McGregor fight as some MMA enthusiasts today have the same weird concept just the other way around....


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Toney vs. Couture was somewhat to make a point as at the time there were still a lot of boxing enthusiasts who thought that any good pro boxer could just step in the Octagon and simply knock those foolish gayish cuddlers out.
> 
> ...well, seems like we need that Mayweather vs McGregor fight as some MMA enthusiasts today have the same weird concept just the other way around....


Way to skew the context. I can't recall seeing any posts indicating that Conor would whoop Mayweather.

Most people of a differing opinion think that Conor would have a chance to win. Conor haters are/were claiming he has zero chance.

I'm all for debating different opinions but its hard to debate bullsh!t.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Way to skew the context. I can't recall seeing any posts indicating that Conor would whoop Mayweather.
> 
> Most people of a differing opinion think that Conor would have a chance to win. Conor haters are/were claiming he has zero chance.
> 
> I'm all for debating different opinions but its hard to debate bullsh!t.


This has nothing to do with hating him. I don't at all. I think he is one of the best things in MMA, I absolutely love his open minded training approach and still somewhat hope he turns out to be the next Anderson Silva with his creativity. His MMA striking is great, but it's absolutely not suited for a pure boxing match under boxing rules in a boxing ring. Again, could he win¿ Possibly, in a fight anything can happen. But that possibility is about as significant as the possibility of Rousey beating Velasquez. So apart from a lightning struck kind of surprise win, the idea of him winning can be discarded. We're not just talking about an underdog winning against the clear favorite, but about someone coming from a completely different sport beating the P4P best in our generation.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> This has nothing to do with hating him. I don't at all. I think he is one of the best things in MMA, I absolutely love his open minded training approach and still somewhat hope he turns out to be the next Anderson Silva with his creativity. His MMA striking is great, but it's absolutely not suited for a pure boxing match under boxing rules in a boxing ring. Again, could he win¿ Possibly, in a fight anything can happen. But that possibility is about as significant as the possibility of Rousey beating Velasquez. So apart from a lightning struck kind of surprise win, the idea of him winning can be discarded. We're not just talking about an underdog winning against the clear favorite, but about someone coming from a completely different sport beating the P4P best in our generation.


Which is exactly the kind of belief that gets thrown around before there's a major upset, which is why they're major upsets - because sh!t like that should never happen. But every now and then something crazy shakes up the sporting world.

And fighting is by no means all about technique. There's the mental game too. And so far Conor has been pretty good at that.

I just think its naive to assume that Conor can't beat up Mayweather without a hail Mary lucky punch. Conor is a good boxer, with proven power at 145lbs. Its really not that inconceivable to think that Conor could beat Mayweather. Conor wouldn't struggle as much as a traditional boxer in cutting the ring off. Conors lateral movement is really good, and Mayweather loves to run and fire.

Lets face it, if the fight were to happen we'd all tune in and we'd all expect Mayweather to win. But I wouldn't be the only guy here willing to put a cheeky bet on a Conor win. And I certainly wouldn't expect the world to implode on itself if Conor were to win. Underdogs win sometimes. Even massive underdogs.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Which is exactly the kind of belief that gets thrown around before there's a major upset, which is why they're major upsets - because sh!t like that should never happen. But every now and then something crazy shakes up the sporting world.


When was the last time a non-pro-boxer(!) beat the world champ in boxing¿ When was the last time a handball team won the football (soccer) world cup¿ When was the last time a swim star outrun the world champ on the 100m sprint¿ When was the last time a Tour de France cyclist won the Formula 1¿

These are the dimensions of upset we're talking about. Not some #30 boxer beating the champ.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> When was the last time a non-pro-boxer(!) beat the world champ in boxing¿ When was the last time a handball team won the football (soccer) world cup¿ When was the last time a swim star outrun the world champ on the 100m sprint¿ When was the last time a Tour de France cyclist won the Formula 1¿
> 
> These are the dimensions of upset we're talking about. Not some #30 boxer beating the champ.


No, they're not.

We're talking about a guy who punches for a living vs someone who punches and kicks for a living.

You're bringing up bullsh!t comparisons which only end up weakening your argument due to their invalidity. Give me some examples of when the scenarios you've mentioned have played out.

A closer comparison could be made with Brock Lesnar - a guy who play fights for a living taking on someone who fights for real for a living. Lesnar wouldn't stand a chance, right? After all, these guys have trained for years and have so much more technique.

Granted Lesnar never beat an elite fighter in his career, but it fits the mould better than your apples vs oranges bs.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

There's no sense in discussing with you when you discredit any argument that is put forth. How bout a 5000 meter long distance runner vs Usain Bolt in a 100m race? They both run for a living just like you said that both Floyd and Conor punch for a living. Seems like a fair argument based on your criteria. How bout Butterbean vs. Werdum in a full gi BJJ match? Butterbean is a mixed martial artist and so is Werdum. Based on your criteria, Butterbean has a chance for an upset. 

That and the fact that you actually tried to justify Connor's lateral movement as an advantage when anyone that has watched boxing knows that Floyd's footwork is the absolute best out there. The only thing Floyd doesn't have is devastating KO power. But then again has he needed it against anyone for 15+ years?

Get your chin off Conor's sack. Nobody is trying to discredit him as a mixed martial artist. MMA is not boxing, and boxing isn't MMA. The greatest TECHNICAL boxer of our time is better then any 'boxer' out there. Conor isn't even a ranked boxing pro. Sure Buster Douglas was a massive underdog but he was a legit boxer and Mike Tyson was anything but technical and the stars aligned.

If Floyd signs this, he is fighting for his Legacy of 50-0. He will train his ass off, and be on point. You won't be seeing an out of shape, complacent Mayweather. You'll be seeing him as sharp as ever and he'll dominate every aspect until Conor's fragile heart gives up. Just like it did against Diaz.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm sure this has been said and I hope this has been said. As much as I dislike Mayweather's persona and fighting style. In a "boxing match" he would utterly dismantle Connor. The boxers Mayweather has utterly dismantled, would dismantle Connor in a "boxing match." Let's not get crazy people, he was out boxed by Nate Diaz, who basically has a solid 1-2, with MMA lateral movement. It's not the same as Mayweather's disappearing act lateral movement. The hand speed of Mayweather isn't anything Connor has or will ever see, unless he spars with Mayweather. This is ridiculous. It hurts me to defend Mayweather, but it's common sense.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> No, they're not.
> 
> We're talking about a guy who punches for a living vs someone who punches and kicks for a living.
> 
> ...


Lesnar was a 106–5 NCAA Heavyweight Champion, so a profound specialist in one (some say the most important) aspect of MMA. He was more athletic than basically anyone at MMA HW at his time. It never has been uncommon in MMA that a specialist in one of MMA's aspects can be successful to a certain degree.

So again, when was the last time a non-pro-boxer(!) beat the world champ in boxing¿ When was the last time a pure wrestler has won the BJJ mundials¿


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Connor got out boxed by Nate Diaz/close thread. Nate is a good MMA boxer, but boxers who are much lesser than Mayweather would destroy Connor in a boxing match. Connor's timing and speed is good for MMA standards and probably pretty good for boxing standards, but Mayweather, potential GOAT, most effective "boxer" of recent era. I don't understand how Connor is given a chance. He got out boxed by a mid level 155 MMA fighter. Let alone the tip top, of the elite of boxing history.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Lesnar was a 106–5 NCAA Heavyweight Champion, so a profound specialist in one (some say the most important) aspect of MMA. He was more athletic than basically anyone at MMA HW at his time. It never has been uncommon in MMA that a specialist in one of MMA's aspects can be successful to a certain degree.
> 
> So again, when was the last time a non-pro-boxer(!) beat the world champ in boxing¿ When was the last time a pure wrestler has won the BJJ mundials¿


So because something has never happened before, it has no chance of ever happening?

I think some of you think that I believe Conor will beat Mayweather - i'm not - just correcting those that are/were saying that he has no chance at all. Ain't my fault if you guys can't grasp that concept.


----------



## MMAexamined (May 11, 2015)

onip69 said:


> I can't see this actually happening. C-Mac is under contract to the UFC so he would need permission first. Plus if this were strictly a boxing match Conor would get destroyed.


That's true... but one big thing is Conor's love for money. He would throw the belt, future in UFC and everything for a good payday, no matter how hard he would be destroyed in it


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> So because something has never happened before, it has no chance of ever happening?
> 
> I think some of you think that I believe Conor will beat Mayweather - i'm not - just correcting those that are/were saying that he has no chance at all. Ain't my fault if you guys can't grasp that concept.


As I said, it's a fight and of course anything can happen. Rousey also could beat Velasquez. It's just that the chances are so infinitesimally small that they are negligible in any reasonable discussion.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> in any reasonable discussion.


....a reasonable discussion with someone who has gobbled up goobers bullshit to the point that they believe he could box with mayweather... that's a good one but it went right over their heads.

In reality Mcgregor couldn't last one round with Floyd's lowest ranked sparring partner. But that's what makes these gobblers so entertaining. reality don't befront them none. They been eatin goober peas. :laugh:

I hear that Floyd has agreed to this fight as long as goober walks out to this song.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Just to continue this insane clusterfk thread.



> Floyd Mayweather has been talking consistently about Conor McGregor as of late. Over the weekend, he doubled down and stated that a boxing match against the UFC champ is the only bout he will come out of retirement for.
> 
> "If I do fight, it's only against Conor McGregor," Mayweather said (transcribed by MMA Fighting). "That's gonna be my only fight and not against nobody else because this matchup is just so intriguing. You have a fighter against an MMA fighter, one of the best MMA fighters to do combat and stand up and do it. He's a strong fighter and when I look at him fight he's a little faster than I thought he was so if the fight happens I can't overlook the guy. I'm pretty sure - if we make the fight happen - I'm pretty sure he's gonna push me to the limit."
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/5/1...-master-plan-to-make-record-breaking-mcgregor

Mayweather saying the only fight he'll have now is against McGregor, lmfao this is insanity.

But really, I want to appeal to the tiniest slither of possibility. The smallest iota of a percentage...........can you imagine if Conor McGregor beat Floyd Mayweather? I mean...the absolute chaos that would follow. 49-1. Would be insanity.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> can you imagine if Conor McGregor beat Floyd Mayweather? .


I'd be betting on it. Don't care what jonny says.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> I'd be betting on it. Don't care what jonny says.


Shite odds. Conor is already less of a long shot than Andre Berto was. Ronda in MMA should have higher odds than Conor in boxing Vs Mayweather.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Just to continue this insane clusterfk thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I'd give Conor 0.001% chance of winning, I'd love the chaos that followed.

First thing I'd do is put my bestest trolling hat on and go visit some boxing forums.

This is what the fallout would look like on a boxing forum if Conor beat Floyd -


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> As much as I'd give Conor 0.001% chance of winning, I'd love the chaos that followed.
> 
> First thing I'd do is put my bestest trolling hat on and go visit some boxing forums.
> 
> This is what the fallout would look like on a boxing forum if Conor beat Floyd -


I'd be done with MMA Forum (Now Sportsman rooting for Conor). It would just pale in comparison to how fun East Side Boxing would become :laugh:

Especially after I had to read "Holly Holm proves that pro boxers are better than MMA fighters". Aye....I wonder if she learned that head kick from Freddy Roach :confused02:


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

LMAO at Floyd continuing his troll stroll. 

Of course Floyd would only fight Conner. It would be an easy path to 50 for him while getting paid & taking zero risks. Plus the fight would sell better than any other matchup due to the tremendous amount of huggers on the Conner train who are willing to believe anything.

He stacks the deck both professionally & financially in any matchup he pursues. Why wouldn't he continue to say what he has been saying?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Conor wouldn't get anywhere near Floyd's chin. How can anyone think otherwise? Conor got outboxed by Nate Diaz, can you imagine him trying to box Canelo Alvarez? A mid-tier boxer would destroy Conor letalone the best boxer of a generation.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

The best bit of success i see McGregor having is maybe pushing Mayweather to the ropes, landing a few shots around the body and gloves.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/5/23/11756586/video-fox-sports-host-believes-floyd-conor-will-happen-this-is-going


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Report: Floyd Mayweather vs Conor McGregor set for September, official announcement coming in two weeks*


Transcribed by MMA Fighting:



> "News I believe is gonna break here in about two weeks... I have already booked two rooms, September 17th and 18th in Las Vegas. My intel is Conor McGregor and Floyd Mayweather is going to happen. It changed late last week. I got a call then somebody else sent me something [Sunday] and Saturday. We've booked rooms in Vegas. [It's happening] this September. Mayweather did have a very bad last pay per view gate: 550,000 people, he tries to get two-to-three million. So I think this is the most profitable fight for CBS and Mayweather. CBS has been working with Mayweather for years. That's why his fights are on Showtime, because CBS owns Showtime. So Les Moonves [President and CEO of CBS] and the CBS peeps have decided, 'let's talk to the Fox - UFC peeps' and you've got Fox and CBS, you've got UFC, you've got boxing, you've got Floyd, you've got Conor. It's gonna make a lot of money for people."




http://www.mmamania.com/2016/5/24/1...egor-set-september-announcement-two-weeks-mma


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spite said:


> Got no interest in seeing a one sided boxing match, if Conor makes it out of the first, its because he's being toyed with.
> 
> Hope it doesn't happen.
> 
> If it were Floyd taking Conor on in an MMA fighter however....


I wouldn't be interested in that, either, as it would be even more one-sided. 

This fight, if it ever does happen, is silly.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> I wouldn't be interested in that, either, as it would be even more one-sided.
> 
> This fight, if it ever does happen, is silly.


I dont think an MMA fight would be even more one-sided. If they both played to juat make sure of a win in their own sport it is equally one-sided. 

I mean Conor could just take May down if he wanted or kick him from range until he quit. But at least in MMA if there is an exchange with a pro boxer the chance of a KO is much higher than that of Conor finding a KO with puffy gloves on. 

So I think May would have more of a chance in MMA than Conor in boxing. Depends how they played it though. May could easily play D in boxing and cruise to winning every round or a late stoppage. And Conor if he wanted could use anything but his hands in MMA and confuse Mayweather until he quit or was finished.

What I want most is Nate Conor rematch obviously. But if that doesnt happen I would like this to somehow happen. Assuming Conor cant make 145 again.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I dont think an MMA fight would be even more one-sided. If they both played to juat make sure of a win in their own sport it is equally one-sided.
> 
> I mean Conor could just take May down if he wanted or kick him from range until he quit. But at least in MMA if there is an exchange with a pro boxer the chance of a KO is much higher than that of Conor finding a KO with puffy gloves on.
> 
> ...


Nah, Randy showed the simple blueprint for beating a boxer with that low single leg or whatever he did, like a foot grab takedown. Almost impossible to avoid unless you are practiced in defending it. Floyd gets beaten in less then a minute in MMA, Conor should be able to go a bunch of rounds. I believe he would get to the end since Floyd doesn't throw hard punches anymore with his hand issues.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Nah, Randy showed the simple blueprint for beating a boxer with that low single leg or whatever he did, like a foot grab takedown. Almost impossible to avoid unless you are practiced in defending it. Floyd gets beaten in less then a minute in MMA, Conor should be able to go a bunch of rounds. I believe he would get to the end since Floyd doesn't throw hard punches anymore with his hand issues.


Like I said if they both fight smart it is equally as one-sided. 

If may wants to play D and box Conor isnt winning a round and barley landing a punch.

If Conor wants to grapple well May has no idea what to even do.

Say both fought loose and risky.....much more chance of Conor getting hit by one event quicker May punch with a 4oz glove. Champion boxers dont even touch May over the course of 12 tound bouts. Conor is not touching him unless Mayweather just lost all reflexes over night.

Again not saying one way or another. If either fought to win the other has no chance in a different sport.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

What would happen if Conor came out, took Floyd down & choked Floyd unconscious in a boxing match(with big gloves on)?

Would that be a disqualification?

:confused02:

Of course, there would probably be a stipulation in Conor's contract saying he doesn't get paid if he pulls a stunt like that.


----------

